# Starting my first cycle. Anavar only! Could use some advice!



## avessicchio22 (Jun 28, 2012)

Hey guys, I am new to the site and I'm looking for some help for a cycle I am planning to start soon. I have been reading up on Anavar for quite some time now and I just want a little bit more advice before running the cycle. To start off, I am 21 and have been lifting for about 5 years. I'm 5' 11" and 185 lbs (84 kgs). I'm looking to run an Anavar only cycle because I have read that anavar is pretty mild compared to most other anabolics. I also am not looking to add a lot of mass and I am more looking to cut up a bit and add some more lean muscle. I don't want to take test or any other orals while running anavar. I have read a lot of different opinions regarding dosage and PCTs. I'm thinking of running 40mg a day split into two servings for 5-6 weeks. Does this sound like a good idea? While running this, I will be taking Liv52 just to be safe. Is there anything else In should take for cycle support? Also, I have read a lot about PCTs for anavar and it seems that running nolvadex for 2-4 weeks is a sufficient PCT for this cycle. Am I missing anything? I appreciate all advice and once I get going I will take some progress pics and let everyone know how it works out! Thanks in advance for any advice and criticism!


----------



## avessicchio22 (Jun 28, 2012)

This is me right now (not going to lie, the mirror makes me look a bit better than I actually do)


----------



## Young.Affluent (Jun 16, 2012)

Hey aves, I'm also running Anavar right now. Coming up on 5 weeks. I ran the first few weeks at 40 mg/day and didn't notice much besides a slight strength increase, which was great on my lower cal diet and upped cardio. I increased to 60 mgs/day about 10 days ago and am definitely feeling the difference. A lot of guys on here recommend 80 but 60 is a sweet spot for me being that like you, my goal right now is primarily cutting and I'm within 10 lbs of your weight currently. I did notice reduced sex drive and my hardwood was more like softwood after a couple weeks, so added some Proviron as per ausbuilt's recommendation on another thread. I'm taking 50 mgs a day and it's made a huge difference for me. As you said, this is a really light cycle so think you have your bases covered as far as 'cycle support.'

For PCT, I'll be using Clomid and Nolvadex. If you're like me and noticed a reduced sex drive while taking the var, I'd recommend some Clomid to kickstart your HPTA, and it works great with the nolvadex. You can also look into arimidex if you like as I've seen a recommendation of just running adex w clomid PCT.

I'm sure other member will chime in with some more tips. Cheers mate


----------



## avessicchio22 (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks a lot for the input man. Any others?


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

I'd personally run at lease 100mg/day for a minimum of 8 weeks otherwise your just wasting your money...

Pct

Nolva 20mg/day for 3 weeks is plenty!

P.S

I would defo re-think adding Proviron at 50-100mg/day for sex drive as it killed mine first time round, second cycle I ran Proviron at 100mg/day and had no problems!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

I recently ran 100 a day with 25 a day proviron (and Tbol) I would say sef to add proviron.

You start feeling it after a few weeks, then after 4 big difference then keeps growing. At 8 weeks I was still getting an increasing effect which is when I stopped.

On that experience and if you want to keep a low dose (I would stretch to 50-60 still IMO) I would run for 12 weeks. Then pct should be ok with nolva, but I added in chlomid after reading a lot of studies at the last minute.


----------



## avessicchio22 (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks for the help Big and Kimball! I want to stay at a lower dose because I have never taken anything like this before. I might up it to 50 like Kimball said, but I am going to start slow with 40 a day. I also am going to be taking a liver support and taurine duiring the cycle in order to prevent pumps that I have been reading about. Good to hear that nolva for three weejs is a good PCT. That's exactly what I was thinking. Is Proviron a must for this cycle? Is there anything else I could use or is that definitely what I should be using? Are there any OTC supps I could use instead of proviron? Thanks again for the help guys!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Liver support is a waste of time. Taurine I would leave until the pumps are bad, but get it in ready, very cheap on ebay. For me it felt like my kidneys were contracting, but not real pain just an ache. By the end everything felt pumped all the time in a good way.


----------



## avessicchio22 (Jun 28, 2012)

I've heard different thing about liver support with anavar. Are you sure I don't need it? Would it hurt if I used it just to be safe? And I think you're right on with the taurine. That's exactly what I was thinking. As far as the Proviron, is that the only option? Thanks again for the help Kimball!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

It won't hurt but every study I could read shows it to be a waste of money. I'd spend it on extra var


----------



## avessicchio22 (Jun 28, 2012)

Haha good thinking. I actually ended up getting more than I originally anticipated. I have a total of 5,000 mg. So I think I will be taking 50mg a day for 8-10 weeks. If I don't see a lot of gains half way through, I might up the dose to 80-100 mg a day. Thanks for all of the help and advice. I appreciate it. And I will be letting everyone know how this works out as I will be updating this thread with my progress.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Enjoy


----------



## avessicchio22 (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks! Just got it today. Will let everyone know how it goes


----------



## avessicchio22 (Jun 28, 2012)

Started my first week today. Did a chest and tricep workout. I only started taking the var Friday so I haven't felt much yet but I definitely have lost a little fat around my stomach area already. My lifts today were as follows:

Incline Barbell Bench Press

3 warm up sets of 135 lbs x10

6 working sets of 215 lbs x5

Flat Dumbell Press

1 working set of 65 lbs x12

2 sets of 75 x10

1 set of 75 x8

1 set of 75 x7

Cable Crossovers

4 sets of 50 lbs x8

Rope Tricep Pushdowns

3 sets 90 lbs x10

Tricep kickbacks

1 set 20 lbs x12

1 set of 25 lbs x12

1 set of 30 lbs x10

Dips

3 sets to failure (16, 12, 10)

Then finished off with some ab work.

Overall I had a pretty good workout. I didn't notice much of a difference as far as strength but I felt a little extra motivation to work out today (most likely a placebo effect). I will continue to post my workouts and progress as I go and will take some progress pics at the end of the week. Thanks for reading!


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2012)

Big Ste said:


> I'd personally run at lease 100mg/day for a minimum of 8 weeks otherwise your just wasting your money...
> 
> Pct
> 
> ...


as steve says

if your going to take anything for your liver take milk thistle everyday just to be safe as mild on someone else could be more hash on you

i would up your var to 100mg ed for 8 weeks or even 10 weeks

and take Proviron if your sex drive shuts down


----------



## avessicchio22 (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm going to pick up some milk thistle later today. I originally didn't plan on it but I want to just to be safe. And I'm sticking with 50 mg a day for at least a couple of weeks. If I see no results by then, I will up it to 100 and see how it goes. I just want to be safe on my first cycle and see how my body reacts before upping the dosage. Thanks for the reply! I will continue to let everyone know how it goes


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Wouldn't waste your money on milk thistle, but it won't do any harm.


----------



## avessicchio22 (Jun 28, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Wouldn't waste your money on milk thistle, but it won't do any harm.


Yeah I know you said it isn't a necessity but like you said, it can't do any harm so I'm just doing it to be safe.

If I up the dosage to 100 mg a day, what risks are involved? I'm just trying to see the benefits versus the risks of upping the dosage.

Thanks Kimball for another response!


----------



## jonno66 (May 1, 2012)

I finished my 8 week course of var last week @ 100mg ed and all was good, nice strength gains, about 7lb in weight, some good pumps and missing it already lol only sides I had was a low sex drive half way through and about the same time my kidneys ached for a few days but soon disappeared. Now on nolva 20mg ed for next 3-4 weeks.

Next cycle I will do a 8 week tbol and var mix not decided on the dosage yet, got a few weeks to decide but can't wait to get going again.....


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

avessicchio22 said:


> Yeah I know you said it isn't a necessity but like you said, it can't do any harm so I'm just doing it to be safe.
> 
> If I up the dosage to 100 mg a day, what risks are involved? I'm just trying to see the benefits versus the risks of upping the dosage.
> 
> Thanks Kimball for another response!


I didn't see any real issues except the pumps got a bit nasty in arms shoulders and back. Lived it most of the time.

Kidney ache isn't really kidney ache IMO, its more back pumps, taurine fixed it. If you haven't got lots of taurine yet get it


----------



## avessicchio22 (Jun 28, 2012)

jonno66 said:


> I finished my 8 week course of var last week @ 100mg ed and all was good, nice strength gains, about 7lb in weight, some good pumps and missing it already lol only sides I had was a low sex drive half way through and about the same time my kidneys ached for a few days but soon disappeared. Now on nolva 20mg ed for next 3-4 weeks.
> 
> Next cycle I will do a 8 week tbol and var mix not decided on the dosage yet, got a few weeks to decide but can't wait to get going again.....


Alright cool, I think I may do the same. Like Kimball said, I will be picking up a bunch of taurine to prevent from getting back pumps. When exactly should I take the taurine and how much? Thanks for all of the help guys!

jonno, please also let me know how your PCT works out because I was thinking of doing the same


----------



## avessicchio22 (Jun 28, 2012)

jonno, I think I will be doing the same. Let me know how that PCT works because I was planning on doing the same for that too. Like Kimball said, I will be picking up a bunch of taurine to prevent the pumps. My next question would be when to take the taurine and how much to take? Thanks a lot guys!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

avessicchio22 said:


> jonno, I think I will be doing the same. Let me know how that PCT works because I was planning on doing the same for that too. Like Kimball said, I will be picking up a bunch of taurine to prevent the pumps. My next question would be when to take the taurine and how much to take? Thanks a lot guys!


Taurine works pretty quickly, wait until you feel it in your back or it gets bad enough to stop you training properly, as I increased my taurine dose the mornings dose would be effective by the evening workout.


----------



## avessicchio22 (Jun 28, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Taurine works pretty quickly, wait until you feel it in your back or it gets bad enough to stop you training properly, as I increased my taurine dose the mornings dose would be effective by the evening workout.


Ok thanks. How many mg did you take? And you took it just in the morning?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi, started on 2g split into 2 doses, one on waking and one per workout. Finished on 8g, some people have gone a lot higher but I quite like the feeling.


----------



## avessicchio22 (Jun 28, 2012)

Ok my pills are 500mg each so I guess I'll start 2 in the morning and 2 before working out and see how that goes. Thanks!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

avessicchio22 said:


> Ok my pills are 500mg each so I guess I'll start 2 in the morning and 2 before working out and see how that goes. Thanks!


I wouldn't start until you feel the pumps though.


----------



## legoheed (Sep 14, 2011)

i got a kilo of taurine of ebay for 8 quid .. much prefer mixing it in with my shakes that way its less pills to take .. and belive me, im a raver i love taking my pills lol


----------



## avessicchio22 (Jun 28, 2012)

legoheed said:


> i got a kilo of taurine of ebay for 8 quid .. much prefer mixing it in with my shakes that way its less pills to take .. and belive me, im a raver i love taking my pills lol


Yeah I heard from a few other members that the powder is better. Unfortunately, I had already purchased the pills before I knew this. Once I run out of the pills I will definitely get the powder! Thanks!


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

avessicchio22 said:


> Yeah I heard from a few other members that the powder is better. Unfortunately, I had already purchased the pills before I knew this. Once I run out of the pills I will definitely get the powder! Thanks!


I've used both. Tabs worked fine. I started with one with breakfast and one with evening meal. Seemed to work for me...instantly stopped the foot cramps and back pumps. Man Ifoot cramps were particularly nasty, I collapsed one day in agony with them.


----------



## avessicchio22 (Jun 28, 2012)

So yesterday was my first day taking 100 mg. Did a back and bicep workout. Definitely felt a little pump during the workout and overall I felt pretty good. When I was doing biceps I saw veins in my arms I never saw before! Overall I had a pretty good workout. The var seems to be kicking in a bit!

These were my lifts for the workout:

Bent Over Barbell Rows:

15x135 lbs

12x145 lbs

10x155 lbs

8x165 lbs

6x175 lbs

T-Bar Rows:

12x70 lbs

10x90 lbs

10x115 lbs

Then I did a drop set of 10x115, 8x90, and 8x45

Pull Ups

Sets of 10,8, and 8

Seated Cable Row

8x165 lbs

10x135 lbs

Another drop set: 10x135, 8x105, 8x90

Lat Pulldown:

10x150 lbs

10x150 lbs

Drop Set: 10x150, 8x120, 8x90

Cable Curls:

10x40 lbs

8x60 lbs

6x70 lbs

Hammer Curls:

12x35 lbs

10x45 lbs

7x50 lbs

E-Z Bar Curl:

3 sets of 21' using a 50lb bar

Also did some ab work to finish my workout

Like I said, I felt like I had a pretty good workout espeically considering I hurt my ankle Tuesday night playing basketball. I'm hoping my ankle feels better by Friday so I can have a good leg workout! On another note, I haven't noticed any really significant physical changes in my physique since starting. My abs appear to be a little more visible but not sure if it's just in my head! I will be taking some progress pics Friday. Thanks for reading!


----------



## avessicchio22 (Jun 28, 2012)

JusNoGood said:


> I've used both. Tabs worked fine. I started with one with breakfast and one with evening meal. Seemed to work for me...instantly stopped the foot cramps and back pumps. Man Ifoot cramps were particularly nasty, I collapsed one day in agony with them.


How many mg's were your tabs? Thanks


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

Tabs were 500mg from H&B I bought them while I was waiting for the BBW powder to arrive.

I'm sorry I missed this off the post I did up to 6 tabs a day so got through the bottle in about 5 days so bloody expensive compared to the powder but got rid of the cramps immediately


----------



## avessicchio22 (Jun 28, 2012)

JusNoGood said:


> Tabs were 500mg from H&B I bought them while I was waiting for the BBW powder to arrive.
> 
> I'm sorry I missed this off the post I did up to 6 tabs a day so got through the bottle in about 5 days so bloody expensive compared to the powder but got rid of the cramps immediately


Yeah that's what I have heard. The tabs seem very expensive! And mine are 500mg as well so I will most likely be taking the same dosage as you. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

i should think after 48 hours the pump was placebo mate

give it a week or so at 100mg then you'll know - how much u weigh?


----------



## avessicchio22 (Jun 28, 2012)

leeds_01 said:


> i should think after 48 hours the pump was placebo mate
> 
> give it a week or so at 100mg then you'll know - how much u weigh?


Yeah definitely. Today is my seventh day on it (day 5 of 100 mg) so I will see how I feel today when I go lift. And I'm 5'11" and 188 lbs


----------



## avessicchio22 (Jun 28, 2012)

Yesterday I lifted shoulders and legs. I ankle was still pretty sore so I couldn't go as crazy as I wanted to on legs  Anyways, besides the injured ankle, I felt really good during the workout. My lifts went up slightly on almost every exercise. I also felt a pretty good pump throughout the entire workout. So far not really any side effects to note. No back or shoulder pumps yet, sex drive is still fine, and nothing else worth noting as of now.

Here were my lifts for the day:

Dumbbell Lat Raise

15x15lbs

12x20lbs

10x25lbs

Bent Over Lat Raise

12x15lbs

10x20lbs

11x20lbs

Seated Barbell Shoulder Press

12x155lbs

10x175lbs

10x175lbs

8x185lbs

6x195lbs

Upright Row

12x65lbs

10x85lbs

8x95lbs

Leg Press

Warmed up with a set of 10 of 180lbs just to see how my ankle felt

10x270lbs

8x450lbs

8x450lbs

Leg Extension

12x210lbs

8x225lbs

10x225lbs

Hamstring Curl

12x135lbs

12x150lbs

8x180lbs

Calf Raises

3 sets to failure of 160lbs

Progress pics to come soon!


----------



## avessicchio22 (Jun 28, 2012)

Here are some progress pics. Trying to figure out a way to get a good pic of my back but can't seem to do it with my phone


----------



## capo (Jul 24, 2011)

avessicchio22 said:


> Here are some progress pics. Trying to figure out a way to get a good pic of my back but can't seem to do it with my phone
> 
> View attachment 88243
> View attachment 88244
> View attachment 88245


Get your mum to do it


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

looking good mate awesome progress



avessicchio22 said:


> Here are some progress pics. Trying to figure out a way to get a good pic of my back but can't seem to do it with my phone
> 
> View attachment 88243
> View attachment 88244
> View attachment 88245


----------



## avessicchio22 (Jun 28, 2012)

capo said:


> Get your mum to do it


Lol I might try asking one of my brothers first. My mom will just make fun of me lol!


----------



## avessicchio22 (Jun 28, 2012)

jamiedilk said:


> looking good mate awesome progress


Thanks! I really appreciate it!


----------



## avessicchio22 (Jun 28, 2012)

Had a great workout today! I felt very pumped and my strength improved on every lift from last week! No real side effects to report as of now. My stomach has been a little achy the last few days but not sure if that's due to the var.

Here is a breakdown of my workout today:

Incline Bench Press

5x225lbs

5x225lbs

5x225lbs

4x225lbs

3x225lbs

Dumbbell Bench Press

10x75lbs

10x75lbs

10x75lbs

10x75lbs

9x75lbs

Cable Flyes

12x50lbs each side

8x60lbs

6x70lbs

7x70lbs

My chest felt great after my chest portion of my workout! I saw cuts in my chest that I had never seen before! I really feel like the var is kicking in!

I continued with triceps:

Standing Dumbbell Extensions

10x20lbs

8x30lbs

Incline EZ Bar Extensions

12x65lbs

10x75lbs

Tricep Pushdowns

Drop Set (5 weight drops) 60, 50, 40, 35, 30 lbs 8 reps each

Drop Set (5 weight drops) 70, 60, 50, 40, 30 lbs 8 reps each

Overall, I feel like I had a great workout! My body was pumped more than it ever has been before! Thanks for reading. I will continue to update everyone with my progress and more pics will be coming at the end of the week!


----------



## avessicchio22 (Jun 28, 2012)

Another update. This is from my workout Wednesday. I did another back and bicep workout and I continue to gain strength! I felt very strong during this workout and my vascularity is becoming more and more prominent with each workout. Sex drive is still good and no increase in acne. I haven't had much trouble sleeping and overall I feel pretty good. The only thing I should note is that every once in a while, my back begins to twitch and I'm not sure if this is an early sign of the dreaded back pumps everyone has been warning me about. But like I said, overall I'm feeling pretty good and I feel great when I get into the gym!

Here is a breakdown of my workout from Wednesday:

Bent Over Barbell Row

15x135lbs

12x150lbs

10x160lbs

8x170lbs

6x185lbs

T-Bar Rows

12x75lbs

10x100lbs

10x135lbs

Drop Set: 10x135lbs, 10x90lbs, and 10x70lbs

Pull Ups

10xBody Weight

10xBody Weight

10xBody Weight

Seated Cable Row

10x135lbs

10x150lbs

Drop Set: 10x150lbs, 10x120lbs, 10x105lbs

Lat Pulldown

10x150lbs

10x150lbs

Drop Set: 10x150lbs, 10x120lbs, 10x90lbs

Incline Dumbbell Curls

12x25lbs

7x35lbs

6x35lbs

Dumbbell Hammer Curls (see a lot of bulging veins during this one  )

10x45lbs

8x50lbs

6x55lbs

E-Z Bar Curl

Set of "21's"x50lbs

Set of "21's"x50lbs

Set of "21's"x50lbs

I know I haven't mentioned this in the thread, but I have also been working abs after every workout and I do 30-45 of cardio work on Tuesday, Thursday and Saturday. So far I'm pretty happy with the results of the cycle and it seems like its only getting better! I will do another update tonight or tomorrow with progress pics! Thanks for reading


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

avessicchio22 said:


> I've heard different thing about liver support with anavar. Are you sure I don't need it? Would it hurt if I used it just to be safe? And I think you're right on with the taurine. That's exactly what I was thinking. As far as the Proviron, is that the only option? Thanks again for the help Kimball!


Var is very mild mate, I'd seriously go with atleast 80mg or even 100mg per day, I know it your first cycle but if you barely want to notice an effect then why bother wasting the time and cash doing it in the first place? I you for some reason find that too much you can always drop the dose down. Better than running it too low and wasting it all.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Scrap that, didn't realise you'd already started lol, shoulda read the whole thread


----------



## avessicchio22 (Jun 28, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Scrap that, didn't realise you'd already started lol, shoulda read the whole thread


Haha no problem! Yeah I've been running it at 100mg a day where I take 50mg in the morning and 50mg in the afternoon. Thank you for the advice though! I really do appreciate everyone being so helpful on this forum


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

avessicchio22 said:


> Haha no problem! Yeah I've been running it at 100mg a day where I take 50mg in the morning and 50mg in the afternoon. Thank you for the advice though! I really do appreciate everyone being so helpful on this forum


Exactly how I took it. If it works like it did for me at that dose then after 8 weeks you will NOT want to stop.

I got quite bad nausea first couple of weeks but it passed.


----------



## avessicchio22 (Jun 28, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Exactly how I took it. If it works like it did for me at that dose then after 8 weeks you will NOT want to stop.
> 
> I got quite bad nausea first couple of weeks but it passed.


Awesome! I'm glad I'm taking it right then. That's good to hear  And I also do get a little stomach sick every once in a while but it was worse last week than it has been this week so hopefully mine is passing as well. Thanks again Kimball!


----------



## avessicchio22 (Jun 28, 2012)

Jaffacake11 said:


> Im week five at 100mg ed var and had the odd stomach niggle too but it seems to be settling down. Strength gains seem to be the most apparent improvement for me as well as helping with the cutting
> 
> I am getting some painful wrists though, seems to be happening with both whilst im training arms or shoulders, not sure if its pumps or just me lifting too much


Lol hopefully it's just you lifting too much! And so far I haven't had any pains like that except for occasional bicep cramping but nothing major. 100mg a day seems to work for most people so I'm glad I got that advise before running several weeks on a lower dosage


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Afraid to say I did, really painful forearms and wrists. Glucosamine and either cissus or devils claw helped loads.


----------



## avessicchio22 (Jun 28, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Afraid to say I did, really painful forearms and wrists. Glucosamine and either cissus or devils claw helped loads.


Damn  Haven't felt them yet but thank you for the heads up!


----------



## avessicchio22 (Jun 28, 2012)

Another update. Sorry but I didn't have any time for progress pics this weekend. I will try to get them up soon. Here was my workout from Friday:

Dumbbell Lat Raise

15x15lbs

12x20lbs

10x25lbs

Bent Over Lat Raise

12x20lbs

9x25lbs

8x25lbs

Machine Shoulder Press

12x165lbs

8x185lbs

10x175lbs

7x185lbs

5x195lbs

Upright Rows

10x85lbs

8x95lbs

6x105lbs

6x105lbs

Went to the doctor and found out my ankle has a pretty bad sprain which is somewhat good news considering I thought it was worse! However, I still can't go all out on legs which sucks 

However, I still tried :whistling:

Leg Press

10x180lbs

15x270lbs

10x450lbs

Leg Extension

20x185lbs

12x225lbs

10x255lbs

Leg Curl

12x150lbs

10x180lbs

8x195lbs

I felt pretty good during the workout. Pretty good pump and I'm definitely seeing a strength increase! No bad side effects yet  Thanks for reading! Will continue to update as I go along!


----------



## avessicchio22 (Jun 28, 2012)

Haven't updated the thread in a while because I have been very busy with work and everything but here it goes:

Overall I have been feeling really good. I am now 6 weeks in at 100mg a day and all of my lifts have gone up! My sex drive is still fine, I have had some minor acne breakouts but nothing too bad, and still haven't had any problems with back pumps or any cramping. Only problem I have had is a minor pain in my lower abdomen I have been feeling. Not sure what it is but it feels sort of like a pulled muscle. It hasn't stopped me from training though for the past few weeks. Here is a breakdown of my last workout just to show how much my strength has gone up:

Full Body-8-6-12

Leg Press

720lbsx8

810lbsx7

860lbsx5

Lat Pulldown

195lbsx7

202.5lbsx5

202.5lbsx5

Close grip Cable Row

210lbsx7

210lbsx7

Flat Bench

260lbsx5

260lbsx5

260lbsx4

Cable Flyes

110lbsx7

120lbsx5

Standing Military Press

115lbsx8

125lbsx6

125lbsx5

Dumbbell Shrugs

75lbsx15

75lbsx15

Dumbbell Curls

40lbsx9

45lbsx6

DB Hammer Curls

65lbsx5

60lbsx6

DB Skullcrushers

40lbsx8

40lbsx8

40lbsx7

So I am leg pressing more than ever, my bench went way up, and everything else seems to be doing the same! I will post some progress pics in the next post! Thanks for reading!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

looking ****ing awesome mate good job


----------



## avessicchio22 (Jun 28, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> looking ****ing awesome mate good job


Thanks a lot! I didn't realize how much progress I made until I actually posted these pics. I'm pretty happy with how this is going so far!


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

looking good defo a decent change there mate. what brand anavar?


----------



## Hibbert (Jul 15, 2012)

I dont know how true this is, but couple of guys in the gym told me that anavar strips down the fat around your abs (couldn't think of scientific word) and judging by them pics it seems to be doing it well!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Well done, keep up the progress.


----------



## avessicchio22 (Jun 28, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the comments! I appreciate everyone's help along the way and all of the encouragement.

And ethan, it is called Youth Labs. I know it is produced in China. They are 50mg tabs. I have never heard of the brand before and I was a little skeptical but I am happy with the results so I can't complain


----------



## avessicchio22 (Jun 28, 2012)

Didn't mean to put my face in the progress pics I previously posted so I deleted that post and here are the updated ones if anyone else wants to take a look


----------

